# Best Scent Killer



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

In your guys opinion, What is the best kinda scent killer. What has worked the best for you. Im using Dead Downwind. Say what you think.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I use the dead down wind in conjunction with Scent Blocker clothing and I have never seen a deer that I can see bust me, even down wind. Could be thet I am not seeing some that do bust me though!!! :huh:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to use the HS scent away stuff. Im trying the stuff made by scent blocker this year. I think they all work about the same.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I just use the wind. If a dog can smell drugs through a sealed plastic bag, do you really think a deer cannot smell you regardless of what scent killer you use or what brand of scent elimination clothing (goretex) you use???

Let me help you out - they CAN smell you if the wind blows to them.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

You are right...they can smell you. The only difference is it's not a full blast of human odor, more dilluted like. I've had it described to me this way: the smell of a skunk from a mile away gets your attention but doesn't alarm you too much. One from 10 feet though...head for the hills!!!! That's how a deer smells you when you are wearing scentlok and taking scent control measures. He can tell there's human odor there but it's not enough to turn him inside-out. The more you try to control your scent the higher your chances of harvesting a deer will be. Can't hurt you anyway. I still hunt the wind but do try control my scent as much as possible. Just thought I'd share.


----------

